# Rooster?



## brogerschwiler (Jan 1, 2014)

I was just out in the coop today looking at our youngest chicks that are about 6 weeks old and I noticed on two of them their combs are a lot bigger than all the others and that they have that red skin growing from under their beak like a beard and none of the others are and also the one of them that is a barred rock is quite grey while all the others are more black so I was thinking they might be roosters? Could they be 


Brooke 
Proud owner of 6 Pygmy goats (and many other animals...)


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Sounds like it...pics would help confirm


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Pics will help.


----------



## PygmyMom (Mar 3, 2014)

Pics of their combs, waddles, saddle and tail feathers would help! 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## brogerschwiler (Jan 1, 2014)

Brooke 
Proud owner of 6 Pygmy goats (and many other animals...)


----------



## Hurkett_Hill_Farm (Jan 12, 2014)

That is a little roo! I find it harder to tell the guys from the gals when they have rose combs, ameraucanas are tough. The single combs are always easier to tell. The Roos also stand up straighter and start to jump at each other at about 2 months. 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Yep...roo!


----------



## PygmyMom (Mar 3, 2014)

His saddle feathers look to be longer and pointier at the tips. Looks like a rooster to me too 


Mom of a Pygmy goat herd, five Labradors, three cats, three kids, a handful of hens and one naughty rooster.


----------



## sassy (Nov 29, 2013)

Looks like a chicken to me.  


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## sassy (Nov 29, 2013)

. This is a rooster lol. He's a jersey giant. Stands 2 feet tall. He's my sisters he's only 4 months old and the biggest rooster I ever saw!

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yep Roo.


----------



## sassy (Nov 29, 2013)

Did it turn out to be a rooster? 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------

